# Vaping in Ramadaan



## Muchis (2/6/16)

With Ramadaan just a few days away, I thought I'd create a thread for members to share views, comments and suggestions


Its going to be my 1st Ramadaan off the stinkies and my 1st Ramadaan vaping

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)

4 conversations to avoid like the plague:

1. Politics
2. Religion/Religious Practices
3. Apple VS Android
4. PC VS Consoles

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## Muchis (2/6/16)

Agreed but this is in no way a religious discussion. Ramadaa is the month of fasting and wanted to exchange thoughts woth members specifically around vaping during the fasting month

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (2/6/16)

Cespian said:


> 4 conversations to avoid like the plague:
> 
> 1. Politics
> 2. Religion/Religious Practices
> ...



I, for one, would be very interested to learn more about this and I think it is the perfect place to discuss.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)

Muchis said:


> Agreed but this is in no way a religious discussion. Ramadaa is the month of fasting and wanted to exchange thoughts woth members specifically around vaping during the fasting month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Cool, just saying, these topics usually take a turn for the worst so might be necessary to moderate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (2/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Cool, just saying, these topics usually take a turn for the worst so might be necessary to moderate



And I will keep an eye on it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Baker (2/6/16)

Cespian said:


> 4 conversations to avoid like the plague:
> 
> 1. Politics
> 2. Religion/Religious Practices
> ...



Lol



Muchis said:


> With Ramadaan just a few days away, I thought I'd create a thread for members to share views, comments and suggestions
> 
> 
> Its going to be my 1st Ramadaan off the stinkies and my 1st Ramadaan vaping
> ...





Ernest said:


> I, for one, would be very interested to learn more about this and I think it is the perfect place to discuss.



We aren't allowed to do anything that is harmful to our bodies while fasting. So I think it just comes down to that. If u believe that there could be any harm, however slight, then it isn't allowed. I'm not saying outright that u shouldn't, just stating the law.

@Ernest if there's anything else u'd like to know or discuss privately u'r welcome to let me know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen (2/6/16)

Muchis said:


> With Ramadaan just a few days away, I thought I'd create a thread for members to share views, comments and suggestions
> 
> 
> Its going to be my 1st Ramadaan off the stinkies and my 1st Ramadaan vaping
> ...


 
Having grown up with only Muslim friends a long time ago, I am really interested to know what you guys do when it comes to vaping.
The two things by friends did during ramadaan was:
1) don't smoke in the morning, so that it's not so bad in the day. And sleep as much as possible so that you don't die from cravings
2) As soon as your drink water or have a date, go have a smoke. And then after dinner, sit down and have 2 more smokes 

Now with vaping, do you guys vape in the morning?


----------



## Idrees (2/6/16)

Would love to hear more of what guys have experienced around this, last year Ramadhaan was my first vaping, but when breaking fast the vape did not give that same feeling of a stinkie, so I found it really tough at first.


----------



## Lushen (2/6/16)

Idrees said:


> Would love to hear more of what guys have experienced around this, last year Ramadhaan was my first vaping, but when breaking fast the vape did not give that same feeling of a stinkie, so I found it really tough at first.


 
This year you should consider upping your nicotine for that first vape.
If I have a long day at work and don't find time to vape, then when I get home, I use the mod that has higher nicotine juices loaded in it, for "those" kind of days  It's usually a menthol juice with higher nicotine as well...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Idrees (2/6/16)

Lushen said:


> This year you should consider upping your nicotine for that first vape.
> If I have a long day at work and don't find time to vape, then when I get home, I use the mod that has higher nicotine juices loaded in it, for "those" kind of days  It's usually a menthol juice with higher nicotine as well...


Will higher nic, what mg nic would you advise using? I normally vape 3mg.


----------



## Lushen (2/6/16)

Idrees said:


> Will higher nic, what mg nic would you advise using? I normally vape 3mg.


 
I also vape 3MG now days, and 6MG is used for "those" days when I need more of a kick.

Just bear in mind that with your gear, 6MG might feel like a horse kicking you, especially if you are on a sub ohm setup.
You will only need 2-4 nice lung hits of 6MG, wait a few seconds, and should get the feeling you are looking for. I do suggest that you try it before ramadaan starts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

Here is some very polite discussion on the topic: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ramadan-mubarak.t3296/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ernest (2/6/16)

Idrees said:


> Will higher nic, what mg nic would you advise using? I normally vape 3mg.



That really depends on the device you are going to use for the higher Nic. With the same device as your 3mg I would say 6mg. I use 3mg in a DL dripper and 9mg in MTL dripper with a higher Ohm coil. if I used 9mg on the same device as my 3mg it would "kick" way to hard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Muchis (2/6/16)

My plan is to move up to 6mg nic for vaping just before and after breaking fast and the keep another tank with emg for the night....hope this works...i honestly dont think it will come close to the feeling of the 1st cig after breaking fast....for me, that was the best cig ever

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (2/6/16)

Been doing it for the past 4 years and it's considerably easier managing the Vape craving than managing the stinking craving. I don't Vape in the morning before the fast commences, but I do Vape in the evening a few minutes after I break my fast. Vaping on and empty stomach might give a lovely nic rush for that moment, but you'll regret it later when you actually want to eat but still feel nauseous from a nic Rush. So start vaping after you've had some samoosas or pies or whatever. I love my lung hits, but nothing satisfies the craving more than an 18mg MTL on an evod after a long days fast. Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis (2/6/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Been doing it for the past 4 years and it's considerably easier managing the Vape craving than managing the stinking craving. I don't Vape in the morning before the fast commences, but I do Vape in the evening a few minutes after I break my fast. Vaping on and empty stomach might give a lovely nic rush for that moment, but you'll regret it later when you actually want to eat but still feel nauseous from a nic Rush. So start vaping after you've had some samoosas or pies or whatever. I love my lung hits, but nothing satisfies the craving more than an 18mg MTL on an evod after a long days fast. Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that actually sounds lime a workable plan....18mg MTL

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muchis (2/6/16)

Any good new MTL devices out there?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Idrees (2/6/16)

Lushen said:


> I also vape 3MG now days, and 6MG is used for "those" days when I need more of a kick.
> 
> Just bear in mind that with your gear, 6MG might feel like a horse kicking you, especially if you are on a sub ohm setup.
> You will only need 2-4 nice lung hits of 6MG, wait a few seconds, and should get the feeling you are looking for. I do suggest that you try it before ramadaan starts.


Thanks @Lushen, will give it a try.
@Andre thanks for the link just read through it now.
@Ernest I currently have Pico + Goblin Mini running at +- 0.42ohms as well as a Istick 30W+ Subtank running at 0.6 to 0.7ohms. I think the best is to get some 6mg and some 9mg and try both.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (2/6/16)

Muchis said:


> Now that actually sounds lime a workable plan....18mg MTL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Damn  where do you even get 18mg?


----------



## Muchis (2/6/16)

Idrees said:


> Damn  where do you even get 18mg?


Twisp    

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ernest (2/6/16)

Idrees said:


> Damn  where do you even get 18mg?



Vape Africa sell 16mg and is available at Spar and Macro. Twisp sell 18mg and is available at PnP.


----------



## BuzzGlo (2/6/16)

gonna trial run quitting for good... but then again I just got 25 concentrates, 100 ml of nic and 1ltr of vg... it has to be used right?


----------



## Idrees (2/6/16)

I think I'll try with 6 and 9 first, I might just collapse with 18mg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)

Last year, I was vaping 6mg. During the fast I bumped up to 12mg. Although dealing with the craving was a breeze compared to when I smoked, it was just that kick I longed for after the warm bowl of boeber/soup. Vaped very little in the morning because it made me nausious. 

This year, I will stick to my 2 or 3mg juices as I have already put the nicotine dependancy to the test by not vaping for extended periods and doing quite fine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

Muchis said:


> Any good new MTL devices out there?



@Muchis the Nautilus X?
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nautilus-x-first-look.t24005/


----------



## Muchis (2/6/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> gonna trial run quitting for good... but then again I just got 25 concentrates, 100 ml of nic and 1ltr of vg... it has to be used right?


Yeah....no wasting

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muchis (2/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Muchis the Nautilus X?
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nautilus-x-first-look.t24005/


Thx

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (2/6/16)

so i don't vape in the morning. and only really vape after i eat in the evening. find that i get carried away if i vape before my meal and end up being a bit sick. i drip 6mg to get that kick and go back to 3mg. i crave vape so much less than when i used to smoke cigarettes. one thing i learned is that ramadaan is never a time to quit. you WILL try it again the day ramadaan ends "just to see"


----------



## Kaizer (2/6/16)

I usually just build the Reo coils higher off the deck. It gives me the throat hit that I crave for after breaking fast. Has kept me satisfied over past two ramadaans. 
I do my best not to buy any vape gear or juice during ramadaan. Just the thought of having some vape mail waiting for me is enough to make me wanna be a skelm in the corner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Keyaam (2/6/16)

This will be my fifth year and every year i up my nic intake for that month. Only problem i found was to get back down to the nic i used to vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (9/6/16)

Been off ciggies for two days now and the vaping is helping in Ramadaan, thought it would be difficult but I'm coping without ciggies and on vape alone.
Vaping at 6mg so the hits are stronger in the evening and mornings but I make sure that I got a lining in first.
First two days, I had bad headaches...must be the nic or caffeine craving
Now, at the phlegmy part of quitting...yuck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/16)

herb1 said:


> Been off ciggies for two days now and the vaping is helping in Ramadaan, thought it would be difficult but I'm coping without ciggies and on vape alone.
> Vaping at 6mg so the hits are stronger in the evening and mornings but I make sure that I got a lining in first.
> First two days, I had bad headaches...must be the nic or caffeine craving
> Now, at the phlegmy part of quitting...yuck!


Great stuff. Keep strong. Drink lots of water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (9/6/16)

Funny thing is my wife smokes but I 'pollute' the air so much with vape that I hardly even smell her ciggies' smoke unless she blows it in my face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (9/6/16)

This would be my fourth Ramadan that I'm vaping. 

I haven't ever upped my nic for the month. Once iftaar commences, I have a couple vapes before the main meal. Then vape like normal afterwards. 

In the morning I vape all the way to work (i leave home at 6am) 

I would say my vape patterns are more or less the same during ramadan, except of of course the no vaping during the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Muchis (9/6/16)

So far so good....still on 3mg and I haven't craved more nic but i do find myself chain vaping...killed my Targets battery in an hour yesterday 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Idrees (9/6/16)

Muchis said:


> So far so good....still on 3mg and I haven't craved more nic but i do find myself chain vaping...killed my Targets battery in an hour yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I haven't upped my nic either, still on 3mg and all is good so far, haven't really been caving during the day.


----------



## Muchis (9/6/16)

Still miss the "hit" of the 1st cig tho

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Idrees (9/6/16)

I stand with a group of smokers after maghrib, the stink of the cig is actually naaring

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

